# Varanus Primordius



## FAY (Aug 19, 2010)

Are there any out there?

We have an old male, they are a fantastic little monitor and we love him.

Does anyone breed them?

Share your pics.....


----------



## DonnB (Aug 19, 2010)

Wheres your pics Fay?


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 20, 2010)

i have 4. probably 3 males, 1 female. they are probably 4/5 years.certainly, no older.I came into herps only5 years ago, so did not have the experience, nor the interest to try to breed them.............bought my very first monitors from Fay/Garth, about 4+one-half years ago ...3 V. kingorum.. will try to post some pics of v. primordius, shortly, but not to-morrow. certainly , i do get some eggs. Sadly for me,, the political Party which I have always earnestly supported, will probably lose this election, so I won,t feel like taking pics..


----------



## spongebob (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey sesa-sayin,

Dont worry there still be a governer general.......

Distract yourself and take those photos. We'll all be pleased to see some good goannas. Much better than a poor polititian.

B


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 21, 2010)

yea fay show us yours!


----------



## FAY (Aug 21, 2010)

I will try and get a pic of the little guy.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 25, 2010)

some pics V. primordius. these r males


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 25, 2010)

try again. Sorry pics will not upload


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't see any pics sesa-sayin ..?


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 25, 2010)

yea can't see any pics either


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 26, 2010)

finally got a couple of pics. up...both males.i think


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 26, 2010)

awwwww cute how big is he/she


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 26, 2010)

hahaha he looks like a bit of a pudge


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 27, 2010)

to answer those 2 questions...total length about 10 inches for the males ie 26 cm.....Yes! abit of a pudge. dieting has not worked. the extra weight is in front of the back legs, not uniform along the body. I used to think that maybe 2 of them were egg-bound girls. maybe an expert might know


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 27, 2010)

so where's yours fay?


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 28, 2010)

sesa-sayin, I'd go with 2 females if that's both your animals. I'll try to put up a pic of my pair in the coming days. Males (well mine anyway) are quite distinct.


----------

